# What speed is the Mini's Ethernet port?



## bradenmcg (Dec 29, 2007)

Subject says it all. Is it just 10/100 or is it gig-capable (not that it should really need it)? The Roamio has a 1G port from what I can see, but they don't mention speed for the Mini. Depending on the size of buffers on the intermediate switch(es), the speed mismatch can cause problems in some cases.

I've seen trouble with XBox360 as a Media Center Extender connecting to Win7 WMC. The Win7 PC has a good Intel NIC, is connected to the same gigabit switch as the Xbox, but the Xbox still occasionally spits out "network issue" errors which I can only surmise are somehow related to the speed mismatch (360 only has a 100Mb port).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Only the Romaio Plus and Pro have gigabit ports. The basic unit is only 10/100.

The Mini is also 10/100. However since it only supports streaming of a single program, and does not act as a bridge, that's plenty. The maximum bitrate allowed by the ATSC specification is 19.2Mbps, which is well below the threshold for for 10/100 networking.

I'm not sure what is causing your XBox connection problem, but when similar problems were cropping up on the Mini they were traced to "green" switches. You may have a similar problem with yoour XBox setup.


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

Definitely not 1G. One of my managed switches reports 10M, the other managed switch reports 100M. Whatever it is, it just needs to support the one data stream coming into it.


----------



## bradenmcg (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I'm not sure what is causing your XBox connection problem, but when similar problems were cropping up on the Mini they were traced to "green" switches. You may have a similar problem with yoour XBox setup.


I wish it were that simple... Problem happened with both an HP 1810-24G (which has a green option but was all disabled), as well as a Cisco Small Biz 300 switch (which also has a green option that was turned off).

Irrelevant now since I have Minis.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Only the Romaio Plus and Pro have gigabit ports. The basic unit is only 10/100.
> 
> The Mini is also 10/100. However since it only supports streaming of a single program, and does not act as a bridge, that's plenty. The maximum bitrate allowed by the ATSC specification is 19.2Mbps, which is well below the threshold for for 10/100 networking.
> 
> I'm not sure what is causing your XBox connection problem, but when similar problems were cropping up on the Mini they were traced to "green" switches. You may have a similar problem with yoour XBox setup.


exactly ... 10/100 is enough in this case


----------

